# Programm soll sich nach einer bestimmten Aktion selbst neustarten



## user_00009 (13. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein *textbasiertes Javaprogramm* für dieses ich eine Update Methode geschrieben und eingebaut habe. Nun soll sich das Programm nach Beendigung des updats und der Aktualisierung der Jar Files das Programm neu starten, sowie Eclipse dies auch tut nach einem Update.

Ich habe dazu im Internet schon etwas gefunden und eingebaut, allerdings funktioniert dies nicht:

http://groups.google.at/group/de.co...ch+selbst+neu+starten&rnum=1#ed847ab20a612a15

Mein Code:


```
if(Main.OSVersion.contains("Windows XP")){
            File java = new File(Main.javapath, "javaw.exe"); 
            if (!java.exists()){
                java = new File(Main.javapath, "java");
            }
            Main.command[0] = "java";
            Main.command[1] = "-classpath %CLASSPATH% Main";
            Main.command[2] = "-stdin";
            Runtime.getRuntime().exec(Main.command);
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dies so zum Laufen bekomme?
Wenn ich im Dosfenster java -classpath.... eingeben, dann funktioniert das auch. Nur Mit dem obigen Code eben nicht.

Ich bekomme imme den Fehler: irgendwas mit Process Error = 2

Hat jemand soetwas schon mal wo eingebaut und weiss wie man es zum Laufen bekommt?


----------



## NightWalk3r (13. August 2007)

was für ne klasse isn das Main ? probiers doch mal mit nem normalen stringarray ? des sollt näm en


----------



## user_00009 (13. August 2007)

Wie die Klasse heisst ist doch egal?

String array? Meinst du damit ich soll
in der Methode einfach mit
String command[] = new String[3]; ein Array erstellen?

Im Main ist es auch so gemacht worden.

So es funktioniert fast. Es kommen zwar keine Fehlermeldungen mehr, allerdings
wird das Programm aber auch nicht neu gestartet, bzw. zumindest nicht angezeigt. Wie kann
man es sichtbar machen in einer Dosbox?


----------

